
Dyson Is the Apple of Appliances - pixelcort
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/02/technology/dyson-british-consumer-electronics-company.html
======
thinkling
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14028170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14028170)

